# [SOLVED] Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)



## terryma1215 (Jan 18, 2009)

Greetings,
I recently installed Windows XP Media Center Edition (SP2) so I can dual boot WinXP (32-bit) and Windows Vista (64-bit). It's a laptop (Gateway MD2614u, which shipped with Windows Vista 64-bit). I am missing the sound drivers for Windows XP. The sound works fine when I boot into Vista but doesn't work when I boot into XP. From Windows Vista, I opened Dxdiag and discovered that the sound device is Conexant High Definition Smart Audio. 

In Device Manager, there are 4 devices with question marks, they are:
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus (Code 28) (Ven_14F1 and Dev_5051)
Ethernet Controller, Mass Storage Controller and SM Bus Controller (which I do not believe to be relevant to the audio problem, however if you need the Vendor ID and Device ID, I can provide that).

I have tried using the pcidatabase and other sources and found drivers that are/are related to the device, but I get an error every time. The error is: "Driver Installation Failed: Culd not find the MEDIA device for this driver).

I opted to use Windows XP so I can use Windows Media Player 10 to play some streaming audio files, so the sound is a "vital" component.

Thanks in advance for reading.
Best Regards,
Terry-


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

Hi,
Can you please post All the errors you have along with the VEN_&DEV_ numbers.

The chipset driver is not installed. This has to be installed first!

What service pack is install? I hope it is SP2 until we get all the drivers working.

For the sound did you install the MS UAA driver:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ben9zlesng

It must be installed before the Audio Driver
The audio driver may have to be installed manually through the Device Manager.

Bill


----------



## terryma1215 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

I have Service Pack 2 yes.
For the errors:
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus (Code 28): VEN_14F1 DEV_5051
Ethernet Controller (Code 28): VEN_11AB DEV_4380
Mass storage controller (28): VEN_1217 DEV_7130
SM Bus Controller (28): VEN_1002 DEV_4385

Please advise on my next steps.
Much appreciated
Terry-


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

Do you have a ATI Video Card?
From the specs I can find you do.
Can you also PM me you serial number.
Bill


----------



## terryma1215 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

Yes sir I do.
I have the ATI Radeon HD 3200 (onboard).
And by serial number, you are referring to the serial number on my laptop?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

Yes, I amy need it to narrow down the drivers.
Can you pm me the number?
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

Thanks for the serial number.

Please install the drivers in the order given.

I am not sure if the Video is installed or not (it is not posted in the errors).
I will give you both just in case. Install the *Catalyst Software Suite *driver if the Video is not installed:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=mce/integrated-mce

If the Video is installed but you still have the *SM Bus controller *error, install this driver:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=mce/integratedip-mce
*Scroll* down the list and download and install the *South Bridge Driver*

*Ethernet Controller*: Marvell Yukon 88E8057
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverSearchResults.do
Download the second one in the list.
Extract the driver to a folder (note were this folder is)
Manually install the driver through the Device Manager

Go to the *Device Manager*
*Right* click on the error (Ethernet Controller)>*Update*
Select: *No, not this time*
Select: *Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)*
Select: *Include this location in the search*
Select: *Browse* and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
*XP* should install the driver.


*MS UAA Driver*: Must be installed before the Audio
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ben9zlesng

*Audio*:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

*Extract* Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use Device Manager.
Open Device Manager,* right* click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose *Update driver*.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "*Show Compatible Hardware*" and click on "*Have Disk*".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "*WiSVHe5.inf*".
Ignore XP when it complains.
REBOOT.


*Card Reader*: O2 Micro
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=22530&uid=247774006
It is the Vista driver, but it looks like it contains the XP drivers.
Download and Extract the driver to a folder
Run the Setup exe file

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## terryma1215 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

It worked like a charm! There are no longer errors in device manager and there is sound! 

Thanks for all the help.
Terry-


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Drivers (Conexant)*

Hi Terry:wave:,
Glad you can hear againray:
I am also glad to hear you have no more errors in the Device Manager

Glad to help out:laugh:.
Bill:grin:

PS- I will mark the thread as Solved and Close it. If you have an issue, please PM me and I will reopen the thread.


----------

